# Amazon K2 cover odor?



## khamilton611 (Feb 12, 2009)

I searched around a bit...found one reply in a thread, but is anyone else REALLY bothered by the smell of the lining of the Amazon K2 cover?  I find that the leather smells like leather, but the lining to me smells HORRIBLE!  I like to flip the top of the cover around so that it is on the bottom when I read, but my left hand is supporting the Kindle cover by being in contact with the lining, and then my hand smells!

Otherwise, I'm very happy with Max...just not the cover's lining!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I just got the Amazon cover yesterday and the entire thing smells.  It doesn't smell like leather at all - just some nasty chemical or something.  No idea if it will last but I'm planning to send it back anyway.  It was a temporary solution until my other covers arrive.  I don't care for it.  Yes, it's thin but that's about all it has going for it.  In my opinion the spine will not hold up from continuously folding it back either.  I just don't like it so back it goes.

Anyway, I don't know what to tell you about the lining -- as far as I can tell mine has a gross smell inside and out!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

i thought it smelled really bad, yuck


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought mine smelled like leather.  Then I read your thread, opened the cover up, stuck my nose in, and yea the lining does not smell real nice.  I, however, don't notice it without sticking my nose in the cover, which I rarely do.

Mine must not be real bad.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just smelled mine and really, I didn't notice anything. The cover has a mild leather smell.

I don't have any olfactory issues with my Amazon K2 cover.  

L


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

For me, when I opened my Amazon cover box, I smelled the leather before I even picked the cover up. I think that experience supported my overall happiness with the cover; I would have a very different perception if the cover smelled badly. I don't smell anything with the lining either.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

If that's the case, just air it out!!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

There's no smell that bugs me. I even occasionally get a bit of the leather smell while I'm using K.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a smelly one   .  And yes, I did notice my hand smelled too.  I'm hoping it just needs a little more airing out.


----------



## Cache22 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine hasn't been a problem ... if I stick my nose right to the inside binding I can smell a little bit, although I did see a number of reviews on the product page about a very strong chemical smell. From what I recall, one poster followed up on his first review to say that after leaving the cover laying out in the sun for a while seemed to have helped. I have no idea what sort of adhesive is used between the lining and cover, but I'm wondering if there wasn't sufficient drytime (whether they use heat or another process) before it got packaged. Or if some byproduct that was supposed to evaporate wasn't able to.

I ordered my Kindle 2 Cover after getting the Kindle 2, so mine would have most likely come out of a later production date, or if not, it did get some extra time in a warehouse before getting to me. (I got it yesterday, shipped Friday night via Amazon Prime) But no clue if that would make a bit of difference, just another variable in the mix.

I would recommend double checking this review for more detail on the sunlight trick:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R183PSH5BP6UJE/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B001JAH7OM

I do wish there was an official response from Amazon about it though regarding what is actually the source of the smell, simply to ease some minds about any potential adverse health reactions, or if it's something that stinks but is completely harmless.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

If the lining is fabric, Febreze might help.


----------



## khamilton611 (Feb 12, 2009)

I actually sent it back last night, and ordered the Belkin sleeve, and a Decalgirl skin.  I think that combo will work out nicely.  I did read my Kindle without any cover (because I had already made the trip to the UPS Store), and I noticed just how slim it is!  I have small hands, so it works better than with the cover...so yeah, I think that I did the right thing.  

I did notice that the lining smell on the front cover was less strong than the one on the back cover (presumably, the Kindle itself wouldn't allow the smell to dissipate off of the lining behind it), but you'd think that after a week, it would have been better.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad I found this thread.  My Amazon cover smells like a combination of cheap leather and chemicals - definitely NOT pleasurable.  I considered returning it, but do not want to expose my Kindle to potential damage.  I'm hoping that, when my Oberon cover arrives, it'll have a nice, unadulterated leather smell (ordered it in Saddle).


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I am super sensitive to odors of any kind (I have to have my mom scrub all of her creams/perfumes off before she holds my daughter or else my baby smells like a grandma and it gives me a headache!) so I will not be ordering this cover.

We don't take our Kindle out of the house, anyway, so I don't know if we even need one.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I smelled something the day it arrived, but don't remember even smelling it the next day.  I've had mine since 2/25.


----------

